# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Вопрос по разметкам жесткого

## Keshe

Вот у меня жесткий диск виртуально разбит на 3 штуки. 
А теперь собственно вопрос -  как в процессе, не удаляя Windows, поменять объемы памяти дисков и возможно ли это?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Есть инструменты для издевательств над разделами - от Paragon, от Acronis. Парагоновский, кажется, так и называется - Partition Manager.

----------


## XiTri

PowerQuest PartitionMagic
Я даже делал, нормально так ресайзит только долго.

----------


## Damien

> поменять объемы памяти дисков


имеются в виду распределение логических разделов?
Чтобы не было мучительно больно (в случае чего) - важную информацию перед перераспределением желательно забекапить.

----------

